# Disqualified after failing polygraph



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Master Angler Joseph DeGeer disqualified after failing test

Polygraph tests and sophisticated fish-testing equipment have become standard at fishing tournaments, where prestige and prize money of more than $100,000 can be at stake. Past cheating incidents at angling tournaments have involved everything from catching a big fish before a tournament to stuffing lead weights or smaller fish in the bellies of catches. 

http://www.al.com/news/mobileregist..._standard.xsl?/base/news/1058951991303520.xml


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

If that was me and striped of 1st place,not cheating of course,just to clear my name i'd pay for another test.
Oh and on a sunny day......LOL!

i for one am for the polygraph, even if not used often there is always that chance a angler may question a cheater catching him in a lie,which results in a permanent ban and everyone knowing you're a cheater.(Not my ideal of sportsman character)
i was just reading a West Virgina Bass site where they were having a problem with shady anglers, where they have no polygraph option.
Michigan what a great State!!!!!


----------



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

I trust the polygraph,,If I were ever acused of a crime this would be the first thing I would do..Than I would call the Detroit news
with the results and tell the Police to go pound sand"


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Fisherman and lie detector test?? Kind of a contradiction in terms, don't you think? There are some hunting incidents and records that I would like seen held under the same microscope.

Dan


----------

